# Dollarama (in Canada)



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I love the Dollarama! Did you see the "blood" syrup candy that comes in a bag that looks like an IV (with the tube attached)? I can't imagine somebody actually drinking the whole amount of syrup you get, but they're so cool I had to get a few. I think i'll be using them as fun prizes


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been going there for Halloween props for a few years now..this year they've definately expanded their selection..if you visist your local "Halloween shops", Walmart etc you'll find they charege a dollar more or even in some cases 5 dollars or more than the Dollarstores for the same props..the dollar store is a must for the "small" haunt items such as "spooky cloth" and other stuff..what did you pick up? Post pictures!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh and Mighty, where are you from in Ontario the GTA? Or outside..I reside in the same province as well..


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I have to agree, I love Dollarama, but I think that this year has been a bit more halloween items. I live in Ontario, Canada


----------



## mightyghost (Oct 19, 2008)

Hurricane, I live outside of the GTA, about an hour's drive north of Toronto. I didn't see the blood syrup but I'll keep an eye out for it next time I go.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Mightyghost that's cool I reside west of Toronto..what is blood syrup?

I'm going to the Dollarstore in October just in case I need any last minute things..for now I'm focusing on spending the big dollars on some items that will be on shevles in October..October needs to hurry up..lol..I can't wait for Halloween..


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I took a quick picture of the IV blood syrup bags so you guys could see how fun they are! 










For $1.50, I think they're a steal of a deal.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

yeah i love dollarama...its very underrated for all the small stuff! 

I plan on doing a huge arch-way all made of broomsticks tied together, and was planning on going to Dollarama to see what I could get.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

they have a much better selection this year compared to prior years, i bought so much stuff there this month ....


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

I agree with you guys... Went there yesterday and got back with $40 worth of things.... They have great accessories - that's what I like...


----------



## mightyghost (Oct 19, 2008)

Perhaps the reason they have so many items this year is because now they carry things priced more than $1. Most decorations were between $1-2.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I just went in there and bought a bunch of stuff. I as well was very impressed with the selection. Can't wait until Halloween party!!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok i like the blood sirop and thanks now i have to go there tomorrow need to see what they have in Hamilton .
Frenchy


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Boo Baby!! said:


> I just went in there and bought a bunch of stuff. I as well was very impressed with the selection. Can't wait until Halloween party!!


Yeah that is how I feel, I'm going back there again..maybe this weekend..where is the party, we'll crash it ; ) 

Haha, j/k..


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

I actually went to the dollar store yesterday and was amazed with all the products they had.I got a bunch of stuff! I made a care package to send off to a friend and kept some things for myself. They had a skeleton in a cage there for a 1.25$ and they had the same thing at Wal-Mart for 9.99$!! 

I also got 2 sets of chains for 2$ when they were 8$ at Wal-Mart! At this rate I don't think I'll ever go to Wal-Mart agaain lol!

Post pics of your findings and I'll take some too k? Oops I forgot to take pics of my care package before I sent it off.


----------



## Ghostly Duo (Aug 6, 2007)

I agree they have amazing stock!! It's like each year they get better and better!! I grabbed a few blood bags, some Halloween garland, mini pumkin candles, and a bunch of plates, plastic pumpkin bowls and such for my little pumkins birthday party!! 
I will be going back soon to collect more!!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

XandonX said:


> yeah i love dollarama...its very underrated for all the small stuff!
> 
> I plan on doing a huge arch-way all made of broomsticks tied together, and was planning on going to Dollarama to see what I could get.


Actually when I was in there the other day they did have broomsticks. I was decorating my living room tonight and tried cheesecloth for the first time, gonna have to buy more of that stuff. I'll put it everywhere! 

Sure Hurricane, you can come crash anytime!! lol


----------

